# Swiss camper



## Stollbi (Feb 6, 2016)

We looking forward to travel in uk. We like seafood beer and ......
Our new camper is an extra smal adria compact so i think we go well on single tracks.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun



:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::scooter::drive::goodluck:


----------



## yorkslass (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## jeanette (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 7, 2016)

Welcome and enjoy your travels.


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 7, 2016)

Willkommen in der wilden Camping Club.


----------

